# Bow season opening reminders



## huntinfool (Sep 28, 2009)

Our bow season is opening Saturday. I know several other states have already opened, but I thought I'd pass on a couple reminders.

First off, remember to wear your safety harness. It will save your life in the event of a fall. But also know about suspension trauma. If your not familiar with that please do a google search. Make sure you have a knife handy.
Also make sure someone know where you will be hunting. I am VERY guilty of running off an not telling my wife or anyone exactly where I am. I don't have any phone numbers written down for my wife to call either in case an emergency does happen. That is changing this year. I am hunting public land this season so it is even more important than ever before. (I used to hunt private) I bought two maps of the area's I am hunting and I plan on marking where I plan on hunting each time I leave the house so that if I don't come back she knows where to send help.

Mkae sure your safe this year guys/gals. Hopefully this season I can post some public land deer that have been harvested.

Good luck!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 28, 2009)

good luck to you to brother



> Make sure you have a knife handy.



the very first time i got up in a climber a few years ago (no vest of course) had a good hunt. went to go back down the tree at dark and the bottom fell all the way down the tree. i hung there holler'n for my buddy. took about 20 min to shimmy that bottom back up to me. i think that one experiance made me 200% more cautious ever time i get the stand out. the vest stays in my toolbox now, hope i never have to use that little crappy razor that they come with


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 28, 2009)

The bottom falling on a climbing stand happens far too often. It happened to a friend's wife while the 3 of us were hunting Saturday afternoon. She had to call him on the cell phone so that he could come and get the platform back up to her.

There's an easy way to avoid that... tie the two halves together with a piece of rope just long enough to keep the bottom within reach should it fall. I adjusted the angle on my platform that afternoon while sitting in the climber and it slipped and fell. All that I had to do was grab the rope and pull the bottom up a few inches to get my hands on it.


----------



## switchback (Sep 28, 2009)

When I started using a buddy of mines climber, the bottom fell. I eventually got it with my toe and got it back up. Always make sure the 2 halves are tied together.

Huntinfool, what public land you going to hunt this year. I hunt public land here too.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 30, 2009)

moral of the story seems to be "tie your climber halves together"... i thought most of them came from the factory that way, but I'm sure the older ones (and altered ones) arent...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 30, 2009)

> There's an easy way to avoid that... tie the two halves together with a piece of rop



i ended up getting and ole man wich has a rope attached to the boot loop's. works pretty nice just tug it and your feet will go rite in, and it will only allow the bottom to fall within reaching distance. i wouldnt get in a stand w/out one anymore

i try'd telling my buddy to do that to his (the stand that fell on me) but i recon he'll have to learn on his own


soo, ya killed any yet? im goin hungry out here


----------



## switchback (Sep 30, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> moral of the story seems to be "tie your climber halves together"... i thought most of them came from the factory that way, but I'm sure the older ones (and altered ones) arent...



Yeah the one that I was in was about 15 years ago.



> i ended up getting and ole man wich has a rope attached to the boot loop's. works pretty nice just tug it and your feet will go rite in, and it will only allow the bottom to fall within reaching distance. i wouldnt get in a stand w/out one anymore



I got the grand ol'man. How do you like yours? I've had mine for about 15 years and love it. Can sit in the net set forever.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2009)

no complaints with mine, nice and sturdy and i love it

somethin about them nets just make a butt comfy :lol:


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 6, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> There's an easy way to avoid that... tie the two halves together with a piece of rope just long enough to keep the bottom within reach should it fall. I adjusted the angle on my platform that afternoon while sitting in the climber and it slipped and fell. All that I had to do was grab the rope and pull the bottom up a few inches to get my hands on it.



My stand already has that. But trust me when I tell you that getting the cable around the tree while balancing on the bar of the top is no easy feat. I had to tie a rope around the cable and throw it around the tree and then when I tried to get the pin in the cable end I dropped the rope and then the stand slipped and I lost the pin......

I needed help that day. 

I'm hunting the Sam Houston National Forest. I have found a great area, but I guess the moon has the deer bedded down as opening morning we did not see a thing. Maybe next time.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 6, 2009)

switchback said:


> I got the grand ol'man. How do you like yours? I've had mine for about 15 years and love it. Can sit in the net set forever.



I have an ol'man also and that net seat cuts the circulation off on my legs. But I found a GREAT solution. I got one of those foam pads and stuck it between the net and now I can sit all day and be very comfortable. 

Do you get on TBH?


----------



## switchback (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, been on there since before the big crash. Noticed your name on here and saw you were on there too. Thought I'd seen you post there a few times.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2009)

What forum are you referring to? Is it Texas Based?


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2009)

Jim said:


> What forum are you referring to? Is it Texas Based?


Yes it is Texas based. Texasbowhunter.com It is just bowhunting and general campfire talk. I just recognized his login name as being one I had seen over there. (small world)
Rat from on here gets on there also, I was just trying to confirm if they were the same people or not. Now I know and maybe one day might be able to share a campfire or a day of fishing with them.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > What forum are you referring to? Is it Texas Based?
> ...



:beer:


----------



## switchback (Oct 8, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > What forum are you referring to? Is it Texas Based?
> ...



Anytime man. Been catching some nice bass here close and live right down the street from Smithfield archery.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds good! Maybe a road trip.


----------

